# How Does One Pronounce...



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Ollech & Wajs?

Ol-lek-and Wadge?

O'llek and Wah?

Olay and Wahz?

Oolay und Wallaargh? Ollie Wallah-wallah-oo?

Cheers,

Doc.


----------



## balu (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,

have a look here:

http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm

There has also been a thread on this question in January

Cheers, Balu


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats useful ,nothing more embarrasing than using the wrong pronouncation


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Hah, yeah









Fine in email... Not so good on the phone.

Doc.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Click on Rolex. Now that's funny.









V


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Doctor Varney said:


> Click on Rolex. Now that's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:lol:


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

As I understand it, Oleck and Vice.


----------

